# Thought I adopted a young cat ~ iin reality he's a kitten, with behaviour to match



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Greetings Fellow Cat Lovers ~ My name in Aurora and I am grateful to have found this forum. I lost my 17 year old diabetic tabby, Cory, to oral cancer in January. We recently adopted two cats from the shelter. I need to state that while I think kittens are adorable, both me and my boyfriend prefer adult cats. It turns out that one of these is a holy terror (his name is Sputnik for now). The shelter told us that he was 1 yr. old, and, as my Cory was 7 months when I first got him and was never a problem, I figured that a cat that was one year would be more cat than kitten-like. 

Problem: We love Spunik to death, but he is a maniac. We live in a small apartment and have a penchant for knick knacks. We have learned to hide all paper products before we go to bed, but it seems that each morning we discover something new is broken, shredded, etc. I've been scouring online articles regarding this and they all suggest removing items that can be broken for about a year. If we did this, we would have to rent a storage unit. There is no way that we are returning this kitty but he is wrecking our house as well as piece of mind. I knoiw this was to be an introduction so I apologize for it being long. Thank you for accepting mne into your group. Can someone suggest a specific forum to present this topic? Thank you.:kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Aurora!

I moved this to behavior for you so you wouldn't have to retype it. I'm so sorry about Cory.

I put my "breakables" away when I got the kittens and, not to scare you, but almost 8 years later, they're still put away. My bratz are wild little girls, but I wouldn't have it any other way. At my last place, Cali could even open my child-proof cupboards. If she thought there was anything fun inside, she could probably open a 3-inch thick titanium wall safe.

As much as I love my girls, and as cute as kittens are, I will never adopt kittens again. They're hard!! So I understand your frustration and thinking you were getting more calm cats than you ended up with.

My older sister's house is wall-to-wall knick-knacks and she ended up switching from cats to having a dog.

Most cats will calm down, so don't think of my girls as examples. There are things you can use, such as sssssscat. And maybe, for now, you can just push everything back against the wall?

People will be along to add (better) tips.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There is some good news... as Sputnik (luv it, ie off the planet!) matures, he may grow out of the breaking, shredding thing...SOMEWHAT. My orange boy, Percy, went through a destructive phase. Cat toys provide an alternative...

Is he hyper?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

After I adopted Book as a kitten I swore never again. It was like living in **** for a year and a half. 

Then a year passed to his third birthday and he was so wonderful.. when i saw Neelix I figured why not? Now I'm remembering why not... because they are a complete PITA!!!

Neelix's nicknames are Kraken and Demon Spawn, but I'm pretty sure he thinks his actual name is "Knock it the **** off, Neelix!"

Luckily I hadn't replaced all the things Book broke so Neelix was starting at a disadvantage but he still finds things to destroy. Once again I'm in a place where I can't leave a scrap of food out, even if I think it's unappetizing to a cat (flour, rice, oatmeal, candy, etc. The box gets torn open and the stuff spread everywhere). It's not about eating it, it's about getting into it and having a BLAST playing with the stuff.

I just keep chanting to myself "It's just..stuff. It's just... stuff. It can all be replaced..."


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Too late to edit that I know he's not trying to be an asshat, he's just a kitten getting his kitten thing on and each time I yell at him it always ends the same way. He comes over the nudge my hand and I translate out loud for him. *in a baby voice* "jeez mom, I just being kitten and hazen funz! I dinnit mean to brakes your [insert 100th item of the day]. I dinnit know it was goin fall and land on the old mean fart cat." or "doan yell no more ma, I was just tryin to play with mean old fart cat. i dinnit think he mind me batten at his legz when he walks by. I dinnit hurt him or nuffun...."


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I can just see Neelix doing that! (The Kraken!!)


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

does most of the destruction happen at night? is there anyway to confine him when you go to bed? and maybe give him some calming treats at night?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Like whiskey or bourbon.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

ellag said:


> and maybe give him some calming treats at night?


/gigglesnort Neelix would eat the treat and then spend the entire night figuring out how to get into where they are stored and tear apart the bag.

A kitten is a kitten. Just ride the storm until kitty matures.

ETA: That works great for little kittens, but to confine the cat all night (and while at work) just compounds the problem I find. Yes, he can keep himself busy playing with toys during the day (read destroying toys from frustration). When I release the Kraken (and that's what I do say eveyr time he's locked up) he is like a tornade for the first few hours... burning off all that energy that built and built and built while he was locked up alone. It's the OTHER cats that suffer from this explosion of energy!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Like whiskey or bourbon.....


A little eyedropper of blackberry brandy really does wonders...... my ex husband's cat Anthony was a complete boozer from when we used it on him (broken leg, it helped him stay still and sleep). You unscrewed the cheap bottle and he was hanging around yowling for hot milk and booze.....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Dad put it on our gums when we were teething. 

I complained of mouth pain for years. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> My Dad put it on our gums when we were teething.
> 
> I complained of mouth pain for years. :grin:


THAT...explains the Bailey's


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> You unscrewed the cheap bottle and he was hanging around yowling for hot milk and booze.....


:lol: that's hilarious!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Aurorablue, 
It isn't that we don't take your concern seriously. It's just, well, young animals are a handful. My Blanco (adopted at anout 7 months) had a lot of energy and a large male bravado. He takes it out on his mother and will whip around my house and has knocked over things. I actually tried to declutter for myself way before the cats but my surround sound speakers will be knocked over and at night I hear banging and noise. I keep my bedroom door closed so I am not disturbed. He has calmed down but it has taken to almost 3 years AND my cats get to go outside during the day to burn off energy. Is it possible that since your cat was 17 years old, you may have forgotten a little since he was young. I know I did when my dog was 18. When I look back at the videos of his younger days, it is much different.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I came home today to the 8 quart crock pot on the kitchen floor (it usually sits on the edge of the bar counter), my pretty tempered glass counter topper (for putting hot things on) was on the ground in 3 pieces and everything from the tupperware cabinet pulled out and strewn across the floor. ALl I can guess is that someone was trying to force themselves into the cabinet and succeeded .... then fell out dragging everything in their wake onto the floor with them.

No one is bleeding, limping or seems hurt so.... it's all good.

Cat Owner Again is right, we aren't making light of your upset... just saying we've all been there and learned to deal with it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

MowMow said:


> After I adopted Book as a kitten I swore never again. It was like living in **** for a year and a half.
> 
> Then a year passed to his third birthday and he was so wonderful.. when i saw Neelix I figured why not? Now I'm remembering why not... because they are a complete PITA!!!


 PREACH! lol

I've told all my friends over and over that I'll never get kittens again...and then I signed up for fostering! XD I LOVE kittens from birth to about 8 weeks...at which point they morph into teeny adorable MONSTERS. Fostering is perfect because 1) they'll be in the basement, which is thoroughly kitten proofed, 2) I get to give them back, 3) I DON'T want kittens! Fostering adults cats would be much harder for me.



MowMow said:


> Neelix's nicknames are Kraken and Demon Spawn, but I'm pretty sure he thinks his actual name is "Knock it the **** off, Neelix!"


 Muffin's full name is Fuzz Muffin Naughty-Paws Underfoot MYLASTNAME (Unless he's really bad, then it's DADSLASTNAME  )

Alternately, we call him "D***it Muffin!" or "Get OFF" or "STOP THAT!" or sometimes "LEAVE TORRI ALONE! For Heaven's SAKE!"



MowMow said:


> I just keep chanting to myself "It's just..stuff. It's just... stuff. It can all be replaced..."


 I chant "I love my cats. I love my cats. I love my cats." And then Mr. Naughtypaws is bringing me his toys and making cute eyes at me in 'apology'. *sigh*

I'm a big fan of automatic toys, they are a lifesaver. We have this one for Muffin and we put it on probably once a day at least. In the summer he gets to go in the pen if he's being too much of a PITA (not punishment, by any means...he LOVES his pen and runs right to it when we open the back door). 

I'd also consider adopting another cat. Honestly, Doran was unmanageable for my SO when he was a kitten. He was very very good, when mum was home...but a complete terror when I was gone. When we brought Muffin in they bonded so quickly, and they spend a TON of time playing and grooming each other now. Completely worth it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I love to foster kittens.. then as soon as they are S/N they get adopted!! 

Let me tell you about Jack. He will be 20 in a week. I have had him since birth. I actually watched his furry butt get born. He STILL will push breakables off the table to get attention. The furry little... "I love my cat.. I love my cat" ! LOL He didn't really calm down until he was 4 years. and he was Neutered at 8 months.

But I agree. your furry one is still in his teenage time! You can try "Scattt". It may help or send him scurrying right through your breakables. 

If most of the damage takes place a night. I would Play him hard. I mean grab a wand toy or laser pointer and play him until he falls over panting (about 15 -20 minutes). When he no longer gets up to chase it and just watches, then Feed him a really good meal. then tuck him in his very own enclosed space. extra kitty proofed bedroom or bathroom works. He should sleep the night away then.

Probably wouldn't hurt to buy him a calming collar also. Or a second cat around his age to help burn off the energy and distract him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They adopted two cats together.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> They adopted two cats together.


Silly me. I read that part. Teach me to post when I am starting to get a migraine and missing the edit window to fix it. :wink:


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi All ~ Until I can figure out how to respond individually, I want to say a huge thank you to all who've taken the time to answer. I was really overwhelmed when I first posted. The suggestions here not only helped us to think of what was in our control to do but also made us laugh. Kitty booze lol. Yeah, we toyed with kitty valium or such but I'm not sharing. 
Anyway, after much thought, we realized that, except for paper towels and TP shredding, Sputnik isn't actually destructive. He's a climber. A very, very good climber. He is a Norweigan Forest cat (from the shelter) so I guess we didn't think of that, not that it would matter.
So we traded our bedroom curtains for valances, packed up every knick knack on top of every bookshelf and every other piece of furniture that invites him to leap and cat-proofed areas where we could, like the space between a heavy dresser and a wall, where, if something got knocked down between that space the item wouldn't be reteived anytime soon. Just a heavy cardboard piece laid on the dresser to the wall space did the trick.

cat owner again, no offense taken, ever. Many of the comments were hysterical. Actually, my only experience with kittens has been with other peoples'. I guess I got lucky with my Cory (the angel that passed in January). He was 7 months when I adopted him and was well behaved from the get go. That's why I thought a 1 yr. old would suit us. (At the time we also adopted an older cat, Casper (RIP) and they were best buds. Okay, straying thoughts here...)

BotanyBlack, it's not your fault; I don't know how to write in a Reader's Digest version. And your fur-baby is 20!! Sounds like he's still got a lot of spunk. What is a calming collar and where can I get one for me and my boyfriend

Again thank you!! I loved reading your posts and especially looking at your kitties. Tranquility Blue, Our other adoptee is also named Jasper. We think he is 5 or 6. 
Enjoy your fur-babies and your week end. Aurorablue


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Norwegian Forest cat .... can I suggest more shelves and cat trees ? LOL there are a few threads here where people have built their own and well worth the look! Creative people trying to entertain cats.. great combo.

The closest Petsmart here to me has a few of the Calming collars. I think they have both the Sentry and feliway ones. Just do a quick search on Feliway Calming collars. It is a lot like the Pheromone Calming plug-in that they carry with them EVERYWHERE..

Norwegian Forest cats are a slow maturing breed. I think they mature around 3-4 years of age..


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Aurorablue said:


> Hi All ~ Until I can figure out how to respond individually,


The easy way is to use the multiquote button. In the bottom right of each post there's three little icons: (left to right) 

'quote' button - clicking this will reply to a single post with a quote.
'miltuquote' button - little speech bubble with a plus sign in it, clicking this will allow you to reply to multiple people. Just click 'multiquote' for each post you want to respond to, and when you're done reading the thread click 'Post reply' at the bottom left under the last post.
'quick reply' button - will send you to the 'reply' box right away, skipping the rest of the thread. No quotes.



Aurorablue said:


> The suggestions here not only helped us to think of what was in our control to do but also made us laugh. Kitty booze lol. Yeah, we toyed with kitty valium or such but I'm not sharing.


I'm glad we gave you a giggle  It helps to laugh when you've got kitten-monsters on your hands!



Aurorablue said:


> Anyway, after much thought, we realized that, except for paper towels and TP shredding, Sputnik isn't actually destructive. He's a climber.


You've GOT this! Those are great solutions to start with. Look at the cause of the behavior will always help you find a fix for it. 

If you haven't done so already, start doing daily playtimes with him too. I know someone else suggested it as well, but it makes a HUGE difference to follow the play-eat-groom schedule. Especially at bedtime.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

MowMow said:


> I came home today to the 8 quart crock pot on the kitchen floor


wow, your kitties must be smoking crack behind your back tucker and valentine haven't broken anything yet and they only get the zoomies about once a day. they chase each other around but they don't knock anything over--yet. actually i guess i've been pretty lucky because none of my cats have been destructive.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't consider my cats destructive when something gets broken or damaged, I consider *myself* careless.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I don't consider my cats destructive when something gets broken or damaged, I consider *myself* careless.


Exactly this. I knew that crockpot would have to be moved but up until this point it kind of weighed more than Neelix so I didn't worry about it. My fault. Now it's back under the cabinets where it should have been all along. 

I KNEW the glass counter cover had lost it's non slip nubbies in the dishwasher and I bought new ones... I just never replaced them so it slid easily off the counter. My fault.

I KNOW that the most direct path from the couch and footstool (favorite sleeping spots) to the kitchen counter bar is across my desk and over the back of the computer chair. I left my pencil cup within the path of destruction. My fault.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a lot of cats - I try my best to keep personally valuable breakables on VERY high shelves. Most have settled as time went on but I have two siblings (the dreaded twins) have not matured at all.

Total tangent but I make my own blackberry brandy and never thought of using it on cats. No wonder I love this site!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a really cluttered desktop. Robin was running zoomies, and headed for the desk. I was afraid for my lamp so I chased him. I tried to nab him, and knocked it down. CRASH! Robin just looked at me. 'What? YOU did that!'


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I broke something expensive carrying it to another room so the bratz wouldn't break it.

Fail.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

BotanyBlack...thank you so much. It never occured to me to look up about their personalities. Well, I did and the info broke my heart and I love Sputnik that much more. I assumed they were a bred cat (don't know the vernacular, but, please no offense to anyone, IMHO I despise breeders for all the obvious reasons. I will look into the pheremone collars.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Library Chick you're awesome. Thanks for the encouragement. We were so despondent when this first reared its head.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

ellag ~ honw long have you had Tucker and Valentine (such sweet names)? Yes we also thought of the mono-syllabic name Meth for this kitty. We went through a dozen names for almost 2 months...it was hard to find anything that was a synonym for cyclone or hurricane.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Marie73 ~ Me too. We are supposedly the more superior....we should have always considered the consequences and not get mad at the animal. Besides, their cuteness quotient makes that impossible anyway.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

MowMow, Arienwen and bluemilk ~ you are the reasons that I love animal folks. <3


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad we could cheer you up! Easier to deal with when you are not feeling down about it. One day.. someday.. you will look back on all that and laugh. When you tell people that yes that little.. "Angel" was a Holy Terror, no one will believe you. But we KNOW.. yes we all know. LOL

now down to important business. Where are the pics????

Don't forget.. before bedtime. Play - feed- groom - sleep!! Hopefully he will give you peace at night!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

actually the rescue had named them so we just kept the names. they rescued valentine on valentines day. i got her in feb. and i've got tucker when he was 8 weeks old. he's now close to 4 months. my oldest boy is 7, he's a total slug, just watches the kittens mostly but he will occasionally wrestle a bit with tucker. my next kitten is going to be named rocket.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Great kitty history. I love the name you've already picked out ~ you must be a hearty soul. Valentine and Tucker will help keep your eldest (name?) young at heart. <3


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Aurorablue said:


> MowMow, Arienwen and bluemilk ~ you are the reasons that I love animal folks. <3


That is so wonderful! I usually feel like a waste of space! LOL!


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

*I can't tell if the photograph will show in its' entirety. Anyway, here is Sputnik*








BotanyBlack ~ I'll keep this post short as I want to see if this works. If it does, say hi to kitty in topic....Sputnik <3


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

ellag ~ I know that you are joking but it is impossible for any animal lover to be a waste of space. I do believe, however, that those who are not, are. For the most part....there are exceptions


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh goodness ~ did this giant picture actually get posted?? I cropped it and thought it would be like the thumbnail photos in the other posts.

BotanyBlack, I am an laughing at situation, especially at myself, already. Oh Dear!!! Noooo!!!! Not a....(drum roll) KITTEN!!!!!!!!!! What a whackadoodle. Employed changes (especially removing trinkets that would disturb Sputnik leaping tall buildings in a single bound) and lasering with him until we all got tired worked to provide a quiet, unbroken sleep.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

*Thank You*



Arianwen said:


> What a beautiful picture!


 Thank you, Arianwen. I feel a bit self-conscious about the photo because I haven't come across any other gargantuan sized photos on the threads. Still, this is my sweetie pie. This is also Sputnik's favorite position. When he does rest, this is his go to pose.:kittyball


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Look at all that fluff.. and belly.. you know you want to rub it!! He is one beautiful kitty.

:thumb Glad everyone got sleep! Another toy you might like is Da Bird. My 20 year old (in 3 days!!) will even get off his wobbly butt to chase that one.

Don't worry about the pic size. Mine range a bit depending on if I cut them down to size!


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks, BotanyBlack. My cropping didn't work. Da Bird? Sounds like just I need. My other rescue, Jasper Orion, is on the lazy side..you know, you play with them and the keep their butt planted but will play using only their arms? If it works for Black Jack, it may work for Jasper. 20!! What a wonderful long relationship you both share. A pre-Hapy Birthday to your fur-baby.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Aurorablue said:


> Great kitty history. I love the name you've already picked out ~ you must be a hearty soul. Valentine and Tucker will help keep your eldest (name?) young at heart. <3


the oldest is ratman. i like the name smooch too...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aurora, 
Sputnik is ADORABLE! Look at all that Fluff to Love!
(Picture doesn't look huge!)
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful boy! He's got that rough-and-tumble look!


----------



## Nicole.H (Apr 9, 2015)

You can see why cat's are so adorable... because they're so BAD!

We have a baby boy who loves to knock full glasses of water over when he wants attention. We try to not leave them laying around, but when we forget and he's feeling bored, off they go! He gets very frustrated with the covered glasses we have. They don't spill in quite the way he likes :fust

Best of luck with the naughty kitten. Its become a game for us, see who is faster, the humans trying to catch the falling object, or the cat trying to throw it off the counter he's not supposed to be on in the first place.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicole.H said:


> We have a baby boy who loves to knock full glasses of water over when he wants attention.


Oh he must be so strong! Lol. I haven't heard that one before. Sputnik has been the cause of numerous spilled glasses but only as a side effect of his leaping.


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

bluemilk said:


> Wow! Beautiful boy! He's got that rough-and-tumble look!


You are spot on!


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Look at all that Fluff to Love!


Thank you. Yes, the fluff is ridiculously adorable.


----------

